

Since 2007 Bill Gates has given away 48 percent of his net-worth for charity - tilt
http://www.inquisitr.com/181177/since-2007-bill-gates-has-given-away-48-percent-of-his-net-worth-for-charity-infographic/

======
resnamen
I don't see how the infographic format adds any value in this case.
Infographics are good containers for data visualization. This is just a bullet
point listing of data with pretty pictures and a few BIG NUMBERS. Save the
bits! End the infographic plague!

